# Pixy - the adopted GSD



## hirakawa199006

Hi, I am starting my story about my adopted GSD.

We have been looking for a GSD here locally but, couldnt find a puppy at the begin of the year.

Of course there are adoption GSDs available but, we want to be sure its a female.

After searching for a solid 4 months meeting peoples dog we decided to adopt this cute 6 7 year old GSD.

I only have a few pictures will make more pictures when she arrived here from Poland around May.



events happened:

10.12.2019 starting looking for a gsd.
15.12.2019 first adoption gsd visited - no match
15.01.2020 second adoption gsd visited - match but, owner doesn't want us to adopt.
07.02.2020 third adoption gsd visited - no match too busy
25.02.2020 Pixy found through shelter website - requested for a intake form
28.02.2020 Succesmatch
05.03.2020 intake form accepted allowed to adopt a gsd.
10.03.2020 adoption contract signed and adoption fee paid.
12.03.2020 contract accepted and waiting on transport.
21.06.2020 Lockdown rules easies and picked her up on 15:30 after a long 1000mls travel.


----------



## Dunkirk

Congratulations!!! Her colouring is very similar to my boy


----------



## McGloomy

Beautiful dog! Thank you for rescuing a (not so) old soul


----------



## hirakawa199006

So we have bought some small stuff for her already:

Cant wait to pick her up in May that is scheduled and maybe postponed due COVID-19


----------



## hirakawa199006

so due co-vid19 she is still at the rescue shelter I hope she will come over mid June.


----------



## Shadow Shep

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see baby Pixy.


----------



## hirakawa199006

She is in today and yes she awesome.......

Didn't bark the whole day except during taking out of the transport van when she needed to potty.

Transport was long like 10h straight so yes she held up really good.

She is now deep asleep after a 5mile walk.

2013 born so 7 years old.

Picking up time 15:30 21 June 2020







Deep asleep even after a 10h transport:



The rest of the pictures explains itself. She wasnt tired so had to walk a 3mile to tire her out:


----------



## hirakawa199006

So far so good, dead silent GSD. Didnt bark for 10h now. She needs some training still. She doesnt know ''down'' command.

Some extra pictures:


----------



## Fodder

Shes finally home!!! Congrats!


----------



## hirakawa199006

She hasn't been brushed for 2 years I think. I got already a bag after 15min and not done yet.


----------



## Shadow Shep

hirakawa199006 said:


> She hasn't been brushed for 2 years I think. I got already a bag after 15min and not done yet.


Whoa😱 why hasn't she been brushed in 2 years?! I'm so happy that she is finally home with you.


----------



## hirakawa199006

80% is now off the undercoat. Tomorrow a bath and again brushing.


----------



## Fodder

hirakawa199006 said:


> She hasn't been brushed for 2 years I think. I got already a bag after 15min and not done yet.


lol, no its just called getting used to having a GSD...


----------



## hirakawa199006

She really needs a bath, but she whines a lot during bath in the garden so I leave it for tonight.


----------



## wolfy dog

She looks good! What a sweet , perky face. Congratulations!


----------



## NadDog24

Congrats


----------



## hirakawa199006

So she went to the vet today for heavy breathing, all ok needs to get used to our home.

She has also deworm pills as she is itching.

I brushed her twice now and showered her twice its seems to take the heat out of her. She sleeps much better now.


----------



## wolfy dog

How is her body condition, weight-wise? Over weight dogs pant more.


----------



## hirakawa199006

She hasn't had enough walks during her stay in the shelter. She weighs 33KGs(73 lbs) I want her to be around 28kgs(62 lbs).

She sleeps very quiet now with a deflea/detick tablet and deworm tablet.

Just came home at 2:30AM and she hadn't barked or jumped on me.


----------



## Cadfael

Very nice write up. Thanks. Beautiful doggie, glad she found her furever home.


----------



## hirakawa199006

She is as quiet as it can be.

I just came into my house late again, she just layed there sleeping had a quick cuddle and off she went to bed.



Just had some stickers attached to her harness, needs to left alone for a while so that she can adapt to our home and new environment.


----------



## wolfy dog

Maybe redundant but a few tips: increase her exercise very gradually. With an older dog I wold be careful with sharp turns and sprinting after balls (avoid the Chuck It).
Don't feel sorry for her history. She lives in the present. Susan Clothier had a great quote "A new dog had three questions: 1. Who is in charge? 2.What are the rules? 3.Where do I fit in?" You have to answer them the moment they set foot in your life or they will fill in the answers. It gives them security.
I have seen how my teacher dog demanded this from every new foster dog that was brought in. I took the new dogs about a month to fully fit in my own "pack".
I enjoy following her story.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Yes she was named Maya now Pixy.

She doesn't like to play with balls somehow.

My mum and I is in Charge and she knows it very well even first day in home.

She knows the rules after one day. but we let her have a go first then see. Gradually all.

She sleeps a lot


----------



## hirakawa199006

So fourth day now going well. Needs to trim the nails but growls at it when doing again so I leave it. Its really needed as she bled last time during a walk.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Congrats!! She's a pretty girl! Sounds like she's settling in, that was long process!! After she settles in more she may start to play ball, or may like other games! Our dogs liked soccer balls! Cody liked to play with toys, fetch, but when he was done, he was done! Clipper on the other hand acted like he'd have played all day and would keep putting the toy on your hands after you were done!


----------



## hirakawa199006

So I had a long walk with my rescue in the forest and it went well:





























Not tired yet just another walk for 30mins and now sleeping finally.


----------



## hirakawa199006

So today is another 90F+ day we did a short walk only as she wants to sleep in front of the A/C. I tried to clean her head now getting rid of the smell. Takes a while to get rid of the smell.


----------



## Rionel

hirakawa199006 said:


> So she went to the vet today for heavy breathing, all ok needs to get used to our home.
> 
> She has also deworm pills as she is itching.
> 
> I brushed her twice now and showered her twice its seems to take the heat out of her. She sleeps much better now.


She's a gorgeous dog- as pretty as they get IMHO. It's great you were able to rescue her and give her a great home. I wouldn't stress about the weight too much. A new routine, food and happy life will probably dictate that : ))


----------



## Rionel

hirakawa199006 said:


> So fourth day now going well. Needs to trim the nails but growls at it when doing again so I leave it. Its really needed as she bled last time during a walk.


Do you have any info of her previous life? She may have been left alone for long periods and never really learned how to play. There is a video on Youtube about the border wall dogs from the Berlin wall. The ones that weren't good for bite work etc.., were essentially tied on short runs on less threatened areas as alert dogs. They literally had no life - just eat, bark, sleep. Some of the people who ended up adopting those dogs had wonderful pets, but they didn't know how to play with people or other dogs. The good news is they learned pretty quickly. Sorry so long.


----------



## hirakawa199006

We are finding that out at the moment together with the shelter. until now we had zero issues with dogs or people during a walk. 

She is very social. She only barked twice at a light noise against a bird and a cat.


----------



## hirakawa199006

I was late home today, mother was whole day home. She greeted me quietly again.


----------



## jarn

Luc spent ~3, 3.5 years in a no-kill shelter and took a long time to learn to play - try out different things to see if there's something she likes - Agis likes to chase balls, but Neb could care less (but bring out a leather rag to tug with, oh boy!). 

She's beautiful though, and it sounds like she's settling well.


----------



## hirakawa199006

So it has been a week now, she is solid quiet except she makes very small noises. She is starting to play with toys and balls after first week.


----------



## wolfy dog

Looks like she is a keeper!


----------



## hirakawa199006

Of course she will be with us, two visits from the rescue organisation and a phone call thats 3h long is a triple thinker for us to adopt her.


----------



## hirakawa199006

She has been to the vet again for some itching under her front leg, its nothing just a seasonal allergy and a precaution to check:

She has lost 10% of her bodyweight in the first week at us which is an improvement. 33.5Kg > 30.15Kg 73lbs > 66.5lbs.

She also has a blood wound on her rear right paw. It was a glass fragment very tiny one and been out already.


----------



## hirakawa199006

So she starts whining today very lightly, cuteness coming out day by day.


----------



## Shadow Shep

hirakawa199006 said:


> So she starts whining today very lightly, cuteness coming out day by day.


Why was she crying 😢


----------



## hirakawa199006

No she just wants attention. When I go pet her she stops with the whine.


----------



## Shadow Shep

SO CUTE 😭💗 please give her pets for me.


----------



## hirakawa199006




----------



## wolfy dog

She is relaxed with you doing all this, pretty nice!


----------



## hirakawa199006

13 days now, still quiet in house. On leash hates cats and not behaving small dogs.


----------



## hirakawa199006

So had a rainy walk yesterday night because she couldn't go to sleep:

Wet dog and wet owner 🤣 🤣

2 weeks now she is much calmer during sleep and still quiet and lovely.

Tried some off leash but, she chases small animals so went back on leash again.


----------



## hirakawa199006

So just ago she went a little destructive on the mat where she sleeps on. We let her out 3-4h a day and still chewy?


----------



## wolfy dog

If she does it when left alone, it might be a stress reliever.


----------



## hirakawa199006

I sleep in the same room as her. Getting a toy/bone this week so she can chew on that. She is left maximum 2h a day.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Almost three weeks now, she finally starts to chew a rope and sleeps really good now.


----------



## wolfy dog

Watch out that she doesn't chew and eat the fringes. They can cause blockages.


----------



## hirakawa199006

We keep her supervised when she plays with the rope.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Too tired to be destructive.


----------



## hirakawa199006

4 weeks now and she is stable. Just the few commands missing. She doesn't bark unless provoked during a walk. 

Want to learn her howl. Making an appointment with private dog trainer soon for some easy training.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Just had a night walk because, she had to go potty really necessary.


----------



## hirakawa199006

GSD/CSW walk two weeks ago and some pictures after the walk:


----------



## hirakawa199006

That is me waiting on the rest of the walk:


----------



## Shadow Shep

What is a CSW? Those dogs look like wolf hybrids.


----------



## hirakawa199006

CzechoSlovakian Wolfdog, recognized under FCI number 332.









Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jarn

That walk looks fun!


----------



## Shadow Shep

hirakawa199006 said:


> CzechoSlovakian Wolfdog, recognized under FCI number 332.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## hirakawa199006

Shadow Shep said:


> What is a CSW? Those dogs look like wolf hybrids.





Shadow Shep said:


> Yes! Thank you!


25% Carpathian Wolf 75% GSD blood.


----------



## WNGD

Beautiful dog, I would have guessed by the look of her that she was actually heavier than you report, good for you for getting her weight down, will be much easier on her hips


----------



## hirakawa199006

39kgs initial (5weeks ago) > 33kgs > 30kgs > 28kgs now


----------



## hirakawa199006

Long walk yesterday:

Starts off like this:


----------



## hirakawa199006

.









.









.









.


----------



## hirakawa199006

1h after home. Evening dinner at 10pm



Very tired:


----------



## hirakawa199006

So Pixy went to the HD check today, CT scanned and will hear what is like next week, got some medicines aswell for her hip.


----------



## Orphan Heidi

What a wonderful record of your journey. Don't know how I missed it before but it's so enjoyable to read and see your wonderful photo story.

Pixy is a stunning looking girl. Movie Star Quality!!! I like how she whines when she wants your attention. Talking dogs
are great. And she's a digger, haha. Both my female rescue GSDs have been diggers. Deep, deep holes, then squirm in and lay in the hole. Have you taken her swimming yet? Mine have loved to swim once they got used to water.
Another teaching opportunity- how to dog paddle, HAH.

Does Pixy realize she hit the doggy Lottery? You're doing a super good job with her and she looks so happy.
Congratulations again for all your efforts to rescue Pixy. Great job you have done.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Thanks OH, I appreciate it. Its 95F again so she layed back today in front of the A/C. We rescued her blindly without any looking beforehand and our Rescue organisation is very honest about how she is.


----------



## hirakawa199006

She is lovely only with the 95F she is very lazy. So minimal exercise until dark.


----------



## hirakawa199006

So my Embark test is back. Took 2.5 weeks.









Pixy’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Pixy wants to share her results with you!




embk.me





Some pictures:


----------



## chuckd

Thank you for taking the time to document your touching adventures with Pixy. She looks amazing and I'm certain that your care has gifted the both of you with more years together.

Also, please send a czechoslovakian wolfdog my way, I'll pay shipping!


----------



## Dunkirk

Pixie's such a lovely girl. Is the green dish her water bowl? Could I suggest a bigger bowl, 2 or more litres capacity? She'd enjoy drinking from it more, and there is less risk of her running out of water, especially in hot weather.


----------



## EgansMom

I was just going to suggest a thicker more padded bed for inside and outside if she has hip problems.
I notice inside and outside in the pics she is sleeping on a very thin mat.
It doesn't even have to be a dog bed - you could just fold a thick blanket or two.
I am happy for her. Glad she found a great home with you.


----------



## Shadow Shep

I would also like a Czechoslovakian wolfdog too please😆


----------



## hirakawa199006

chuckd said:


> Thank you for taking the time to document your touching adventures with Pixy. She looks amazing and I'm certain that your care has gifted the both of you with more years together.
> 
> Also, please send a czechoslovakian wolfdog my way, I'll pay shipping!


If you can live whole day with the wolfdog should be fine and be a very firm leader. They hate to be left alone. There is a breeder in the USA called GreyFarer. < Please delete this if it breach rules of this forum.



Dunkirk said:


> Pixie's such a lovely girl. Is the green dish her water bowl? Could I suggest a bigger bowl, 2 or more litres capacity? She'd enjoy drinking from it more, and there is less risk of her running out of water, especially in hot weather.


That is the small bowl. She has a bigger one outside.



EgansMom said:


> I was just going to suggest a thicker more padded bed for inside and outside if she has hip problems.
> I notice inside and outside in the pics she is sleeping on a very thin mat.
> It doesn't even have to be a dog bed - you could just fold a thick blanket or two.
> I am happy for her. Glad she found a great home with you.


I did make this for her, But, she sleeps always on the thinner mat no matter what I try. I let her just choose whatever she wants.



Shadow Shep said:


> I would also like a Czechoslovakian wolfdog too please😆


See Greyfarer for more info. They are located in the States.


----------



## Shadow Shep

hirakawa199006 said:


> If you can live whole day with the wolfdog should be fine and be a very firm leader. They hate to be left alone. There is a breeder in the USA called GreyFarer. < Please delete this if it breach rules of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the small bowl. She has a bigger one outside.
> 
> 
> 
> I did make this for her, But, she sleeps always on the thinner mat no matter what I try. I let her just choose whatever she wants.
> 
> 
> 
> See Greyfarer for more info. They are located in the States.


THANKS! Checking them out now.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Bringing up without dominating a wolfdog is an extremly difficult thing. It takes 10x more difficult than a gsd. Its like a wolf in the house and outside its preydrive is off the skies.

Before owning one please own at least a gsd for 10years or more for enough experience.


----------



## Shadow Shep

I did my research and they don't fit my lifestyle. I would still like to meet one.


----------



## hirakawa199006

I think I have found a Tick on my gsd.


----------



## Shadow Shep

hirakawa199006 said:


> I think I have found a Tick on my gsd.


Oh, no!


----------



## WNGD

hirakawa199006 said:


> I think I have found a Tick on my gsd.


It happens, my older dog had one a few days ago. Good time to be vigilant now as the weather cools down and these little boogers look to hitch a ride on warmer host. The advice for daily checks is pretty difficult as ticks are hard to see in GSD hair until they swell a bit


----------



## hirakawa199006

I saw a black dot moving so, It didnt bite into her so only on the fur.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Random pictures of Pixy last two months:

ps the Sable shepherd is a Bohemian Shepherd x German Shepherd mix.

120lbs heavy tank.


----------



## hirakawa199006




----------



## hirakawa199006




----------



## hirakawa199006




----------



## chuckd

Pixy looks great. I'm happy to see her out and about.

That shepherd mix weighs more than my wife!


----------



## hirakawa199006

Here is she wanting to go out at night.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Scared of fireworks and sleeping with the pack.


----------



## hirakawa199006

Another picture taken with a working line gsd named Harry. Which has a showline coat:

He is always in the forest with the forest guard.


----------



## WNGD

Great pic!


----------



## hirakawa199006

Some 2020 archive pictures from my computer:


----------



## hirakawa199006




----------



## hirakawa199006

She is now one year with us and very happy. I made a lot of matt fur go away eventually by brushing and trimming.


----------



## ksotto333

Happy celebrations. How lucky you found each other.


----------



## Rionel

What a great success! She looks great and I bet she's happier than she's been in a long while.


----------



## hirakawa199006

More pictures of her recently. HD is not really a big problem anymore she is on CBD oil and seems to help her a lot.


----------



## hirakawa199006

She is scared of fireworks again and when it happens she just hides under my bed.......


----------



## hirakawa199006

She is really cute. This is what I will say in summary

Some pictures from this month


----------

